# Aug 2008 BMQ - ALL LOCATIONS



## MPS (30 Mar 2008)

Hey all,

I just accepted my offer.
Just wondering who has been scheduled for BMOQ in August 2008.

I'm going in as an Infantry Officer, out of the Winnipeg CFRC.

Anyone else out there going when I am?


----------



## rytel (6 Apr 2008)

I'll be there.

Surname: Telfer
Age: 27

In for Artillery Officer (DEO), out of Kitchener.


----------



## bbell (6 Apr 2008)

Did you receive the dates?

I was told (so far) that i will be on August course. DEO Infantry.


----------



## Touchingthevoid (6 Apr 2008)

I'll be on the August BMOQ, get in shape everyone.


----------



## VM (6 Apr 2008)

I hope to be there. Was told to expect an offer some time in May, and would be getting in the August BMOQ. Hopefully i'm there with you guys.


----------



## bbell (6 Apr 2008)

yes thats what i was told as well. not going to plan on it till i'm on the plane.


----------



## Airbrat (6 Apr 2008)

Ugh...Just read the other thread about the May 5th BMOQ being full now and they're putting everyone else into this one.  Have to do my Interview and medical tomorrow but assuming that goes well guess I'll end up in this one too which is not great for me as my wife is due on August 21st which would be I'd be away during this time.  Oh well, maybe I'm getting ahead of myself.  Will just have to wait and see how tomorrow goes and take it from when I get the actual word.  

Name: Mike Clarkson
Age: 34
Trade: Logistics (DEO)


----------



## sigs2b (6 Apr 2008)

I haven't been told that I will be on this course but since I'm one of the 48 out of 64 that got bumped from the May 5th course, I think it's a reasonable assumption.

I hope they make room for lots as it seems it will be another large group.

Surname: MacKenzie
Age: 31 (32 by the time we're on course)
Trade: SIGS (DEO)
Location: Halifax


----------



## bbell (6 Apr 2008)

wow, they bumped that many?

I've heard of some whom are doing BMOQ in Esquimalt, but yes it sounds like a large class coming up in August.


----------



## billypark (7 Apr 2008)

I guess I'll be there as well, all the way from Vancouver.  Not exactly sure about the month and day though.  Was told that more information would be mailed to my house.

Surname: Park
Age: 16
Trade: Air Ops (will be determined after 1st year at RMC)
Location: Vancouver


----------



## Touchingthevoid (7 Apr 2008)

billypark said:
			
		

> I guess I'll be there as well, all the way from Vancouver.  Not exactly sure about the month and day though.  Was told that more information would be mailed to my house.
> 
> Surname: Park
> Age: 16
> ...



If you will be attending RMC starting the Fall of 2008 you will not be attending BMOQ in August.


----------



## billypark (7 Apr 2008)

Aw... Why not? I was sort of looking forward to the obstacle course thing. Well, thanks for telling me.  Better that I know now than later.


----------



## Touchingthevoid (7 Apr 2008)

billypark said:
			
		

> Aw... Why not? I was sort of looking forward to the obstacle course thing. Well, thanks for telling me.  Better that I know now than later.



Contact the recruiting centre where your file has originated and get some clarification on when your IAP starts. The reason you will not attend the August BMOQ is because if you are attending RMC your classes will start in September. Don't fret, you'll get ample time on obstacle courses.


----------



## Jadeen (8 Apr 2008)

Nixon
DEO Sig


I'll be doing OJT this summer, beginning in May, before attending BMOQ in late August.  While doing OJT, I intend on taking some of the OPME.  I am wondering if taking both DCE 001 and DCE 002 at the same time might be too much of a courseload...  What is everyone else doing?

Also, does anyone know how many other women are going, besides me?


----------



## BigDaddyFatback (9 Apr 2008)

I did both of those courses DCE001 and DCE002 on the web. It was not too bad at all. You Can Do It! Also, my wife may be on that BMOQ with you....wait and see!


----------



## Jadeen (9 Apr 2008)

BigDaddyFatback said:
			
		

> I did both of those courses DCE001 and DCE002 on the web. It was not too bad at all. You Can Do It! Also, my wife may be on that BMOQ with you....wait and see!



Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## ty25van (9 Apr 2008)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone knew how many people were gonna be in the august bmoq since 48 people were taken off the may course of 64 are they gonna send that many peopl aswell as the same amount they were planning on before


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Apr 2008)

Hi

For those of you DEO with a comfirmed date for BMOQ, 
please let me know how long have you been waiting since your first application, 
and also what civilian experience did you have that qualified you for an officer position... 
like supervisor position or team captain, president of the student union etc... and what field have you studied in at University...

As I worte at some places on that forum my boyfriend applied to be an infantry officer and he was told that he would get a phone call in 2 weeks with a job offer or not... and here I am waiting by the phone. please let me know what made you a good candidate for an officer position. 

thank you very much
enjoy BMOQ


----------



## Celticgirl (11 Apr 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> As I worte at some places on that forum my boyfriend applied to be an infantry officer and he was told that he would get a phone call in 2 weeks with a job offer or not... and here I am waiting by the phone. please let me know what made you a good candidate for an officer position.



I hope this question doesn't come across as rude, but why isn't your boyfriend asking these questions on his own behalf? It just strikes me as odd that an officer candidate would have his girlfriend do all the work for him.  ???


----------



## Touchingthevoid (11 Apr 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> For those of you DEO with a comfirmed date for BMOQ,
> please let me know how long have you been waiting since your first application,
> ...



Though I agree that your boyfriend really needs to inquire on his own initiative I will answer the question. To become an Infantry Officer under the DEO plan an applicant may have just about any degree to qualify. The interview is a crucial step in the selection process, a good candidate will know exactly what the training entails, and what he or she will be doing once training is completed. Infantry Officers or any Officers for that matter are leaders so during the interview an ideal candidate will have leadership experience, this could be anything from being a Captain of a sports team to organizing committees. In addition a good candidate is someone who is willing to get involved, play organized sports, have many interests. Also the candidate must show proof that the job he or she is applying for is right for them and a trade in which they will succeed. So if your boyfriend resembles those qualities and made those qualities apparent during the interview chances are he will be selected, HOWEVER don't take my word on it as nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Apr 2008)

thank you for your answers,

be assured that those questions are asked by me because they came from me... 
I don't think that my boyfriend would let me talk for him on this forum!!! 
that would not make him a leader!!!!

No actually I am the anxious, impatient girlfriend who will have to make her life happen around the career choice of the boyfriend.... and waiting for that phone call is very hard.
I am just trying to have an idea of the resume of the other candidates because my boyfriend did not do anything in the past that would prove to the selection board that he is a leader. 

And frankly after the interview he was told he was average!!! I don't know if they always say that but now that we are waiting for that job offer I am thinking a lot, and on this forum I can have access to info, knowledge, to people who just got their phone call... that would be a good indication of who he is up against.... 
anyway I know I should just be patient, but I feel that reading all of you makes it go faster, so if you would like to share your waiting story and talk to me about your resume you are welcome.

(and from what I read especially today it seems like there are a lot of candidates for officer training this summer, I am worried!!!)

thank you


----------



## Touchingthevoid (11 Apr 2008)

I wouldn't worry so much although easier said than done, you are not alone believe me. The next selection board will be on April 22nd so you should know by the end of the month. With that said, there are going to be other boards this year, I think the one after the 22nd is May 20th, I could be wrong on the exact date. If your boyfriend wants to become an Infantry Officer he will be competing for the Infantry positions not for the BMOQ spot. This means the less Infantry applicants there are the better his chances, also the less competitive they are, the better his chances once again. Not everyone on this thread is an Infantry Officer. Try to relax.

Best of luck to your boyfriend


----------



## MolsonCDN (11 Apr 2008)

Well, I got bumped off the May BMOQ and the April BMOQ. I was told that the April BMOQ had 12 spots and had to be filled for "distressed" applicants who had an immediate need (gave up their lease already, now homeless). Now I am scheduled to report to Edmonton Garrison for OJT on May 5th and will attend the August BMOQ. Anyone else going to Edmonton Garrison for OJT? It would be nice to carpool w/ someone! 

Surname: Lau
Age: 35
Trade: Armoured Officer (DEO)
Location: Edmonton


----------



## Jadeen (11 Apr 2008)

The_Girlfriend:

We don't get the phone call two weeks before BMOQ.  Rather, we get "enrolled" in a special ceremony about two weeks before we head out.  

Once the board says yay or nay on your b/f being selected, the CFRC will call with an official offer.  Then, about a week later a letter will come from the CFRC confirming this.  It will probably include the date he is instructed to report for the enrollment ceremony.  Some unofficial joining orders will arrive as well, including info about BMOQ in St-Jean.

BTW I noticed that you sometimes refer to the basic training as BMQ -- this is a mistake.  BMQ is not for officer candidates -- it is for NCMs; the term you should be using is BMOQ which encompasses IAP and BOTC.

One step at a time.  I can assure you that once the CFRC knows the results of your b/f being merited they will fill you in.  If he does not get accepted, he should ask the RC what he can do over the next year to make himself more competitive.  I am surprised that the RC said he was only "average."

Keep in mind that the CF's year end is March 31.  So, starting April 01 (or thereabouts) the new officer requirements were/will be established.  My guess is that combat officers are always in demand.  However, I did notice that Inf O is not flagged as "Hot" anymore on the official CF recruiting site.  That means that the shortfall that existed in the last fiscal has been met.  BUT, that does not mean that the CF is not in need of anymore Inf O.  It could mean that that trade has become more competitive.

Your patience is the only thing that will help you in this process.  As they say, "Hurry up and get patient!".


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Apr 2008)

thank you very much for the precisions... I have lot of things to learn... more than I can imagine at this point... 
I guess the thing that makes the more sense is to relaxe you are right...
I think I will have to remind myself very often in this journey... little stressed ball I am!!!

thanks to all of you for your support


----------



## Touchingthevoid (11 Apr 2008)

Jadeen said:
			
		

> The_Girlfriend:
> 
> We don't get the phone call two weeks before BMOQ.  Rather, we get "enrolled" in a special ceremony about two weeks before we head out.
> 
> ...



Normally during the interview you'll get suitable or unsuitable, average however doesn't mean barely there, it means average. There are many people who score below average yet are found suitable for enrollment.


----------



## the_girlfirend (11 Apr 2008)

How do you know when are the selection boards, 
is this public available information or inside information?

So if I understand well, we cannot possibly get an answer before April 22nd, (he did his interview a week ago)

let me know what you think
thanks


----------



## Touchingthevoid (11 Apr 2008)

This information is not available online, it is only available to people undergoing the recruiting process. Your boyfriend will not know before April 22nd because the next board SITS ON April 22nd, to be conservation I'd say you'll find out in the first week of May. Just be patient let your boyfriend know that he should phone the Recruiting Centre regularly to get updates on his file.

Best of luck


----------



## chrishe (12 Apr 2008)

Looks like I'll be on the August BMOQ. I was almost on the April 25 course, but didn't make it.

Surname: Hewlett
Occupation: CELE(Air)
Age: 30


----------



## combat service support (14 Apr 2008)

Ladies and Gents,

I am loaded on a BMOQ and CAP this summer. As far as I know, there is no pre course assignment for the CAP course. However, I was told that there was either a pre read assignment or activity assignment due for the BMOQ course. My question is: I this just heresay or is there any Truth to what I heard? 

If true, where can I get the package. I have one month remaining before I go on the course and I don't want to show up like an idiot whom didn't prepare his homework.  Please inform me on this matter.

One other thing, the BMOQ course got longer than last year. What more is covered? I appreciate any help on this matter.

Cheers,

CSS


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Apr 2008)

The only thing I can think of is the autobiography.  If that is the case, requirements can be found in the CFLRS Joining Instructions.  Link:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_QMB_PEI_PEEO.pdf

If it's not that, then I have no idea.

As for the content of IAP/BOTP (combined = BMOQ) search for...well IAP..BOTP..or BMOQ on here.   ;D


----------



## combat service support (15 Apr 2008)

Eye IN The Sky :  Thank you for your info and input. 

I should qualify the question more. I'm on the "reserve track" for now. 

In case you may not be aware, the BMOQ is and extension of the BMQ as there aren't enough officers to have a separate 6 week course in the reserves. Instead, we had 4 week BMQ followed by the original BOTP "small party task" course that went on for 7 days. That was it until the CAP course. This year, a small change: The course as I understand it is now 2 weeks long and is called BMOQ and is tagged on to the BM as a follow up. I have done the BMQ part and now an awaiting for the 2 week BMOQ and then the CAP course.

The problem is that I had been given contradicting info in regards to preparation for BMOQ. Eye In The Sky has confirmed one thing, I had been getting from others, but other personnel had been telling me another thing such as pre course preparation assignments. If others know something different, than I would be grateful to find out now. 

Other than that, the last course I went on, I got my joining instructions a few hours before departure to course. That won`t be enough time to prepare if there is some assignment. (My office always does their best underconditions given to them. I.E. short staffed and much work to do for many soldiers.)

Once again to Eye In The Sky:    Cheers.

CSS


----------



## rytel (15 Apr 2008)

I was just notified today that I'll be doing DCE001W, DCE002W, and HIE208W this summer, while I wait for the August BMOQ.  I had asked to do three OPME's, and it all looks like interesting material.  Anyone else doing OPME's, feel free to message me for discussion once they get started.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> I was just notified today that I'll be doing DCE001W, DCE002W, and HIE208W this summer, while I wait for the August BMOQ.  I had asked to do three OPME's, and it all looks like interesting material.  Anyone else doing OPME's, feel free to message me for discussion once they get started.



I'd check into and confirm that.  RMC policy is only 2 OPMEs per session.  However, the DCEs are light courses so its doable.


----------



## rytel (15 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'd check into and confirm that.  RMC policy is only 2 OPMEs per session.  However, the DCEs are light courses so its doable.



I received the registration confirmation emails, so it looks like all is in order.  My only duties from May to August are doing these OPME's and exercising, so I should be able to manage my time well enough.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> I received the registration confirmation emails, so it looks like all is in order.  My only duties from May to August are doing these OPME's and exercising, so I should be able to manage my time well enough.



Run with it then!  Better to get 'em done.  In all honesty, if that is all you are doing, you could probably do more than 3 in 4 months.  Sounds like you're in for a rough summer (not).  ;D


----------



## chrishe (16 Apr 2008)

I'm in the same situation, OPME and PT. I have received the confirmation emails for the three OPME courses; DCE001W, DCE002W, and HIE208W. I was talking with my CO on what else I may be involved in as it seems like doing these three courses seems fairly lightweight and it was discussed that I may also so some job shadowing with an Engineer on base here in St. John's as my trade will be CELE. I'm looking forward to this new experience.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Apr 2008)

chrishe said:
			
		

> I'm in the same situation, OPME and PT. I have received the confirmation emails for the three OPME courses; DCE001W, DCE002W, and HIE208W. I was talking with my CO on what else I may be involved in as it seems like doing these three courses seems fairly lightweight and it was discussed that I may also so some job shadowing with an Engineer on base here in St. John's as my trade will be CELE. I'm looking forward to this new experience.



001 and 002 are lightweight. I did both while deployed and had no problems. 208 is a bit more involved IIRC so all i all i dont consider taking these 3 at once "lightweight", but thats just me.


----------



## rytel (17 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 001 and 002 are lightweight. I did both while deployed and had no problems. 208 is a bit more involved IIRC so all i all i dont consider taking these 3 at once "lightweight", but thats just me.



Good to know.  How did you feel about the material covered in 001 and 002? Useful/interesting/helped you do your job better?  Was it info you wish you had learned right from the get go?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> Good to know.  How did you feel about the material covered in 001 and 002? Useful/interesting/helped you do your job better?  Was it info you wish you had learned right from the get go?



I already had over a decade of service in the CF before i did 002. I didnt learn much from it. I was given credit for 001 because i did some of the old OPDP but i have seen the material and i wouldnt have gained much from it.

206 i enjoyed
208 Is a fair bit of work but interesting ( i never finnished it as it was later credited)
408 Sucked. Too much work for the ammount of time i had but it has its merits.
475 i never did as i was granted credit for it as part of PLAR

Now i have my OPME certificate ( ceremoniously sent in the mail ) and i dont have to ever worry about it.


----------



## Flav (18 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> Good to know.  How did you feel about the material covered in 001 and 002? Useful/interesting/helped you do your job better?  Was it info you wish you had learned right from the get go?



'DCE002 Introduction to Military Law' seems to be useful since knowing for sure what not to do to stay out of trouble would be helpful. As for 'DCE001 Introduction to Defence Management' and 'HIE208 Canadian Military History', I don't know what to make of it but the more you know, the better you're off so it can't hurt.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2008)

Course Descriptions are at link below:

http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/engraph/courses/timetable/courses_e.asp


----------



## rytel (23 Apr 2008)

It's official - I'll be working half-days at the CFRC Kitchener, doing reception and office tasks.  The other half of the day will be reserved for OPMEs and exercise.

I'm happy on one hand to be getting some military experience before the August BMOQ, but money is going to be tight on OCdt pay for the next 6 months.  Had to quit a job today that pays twice as much to free up my schedule.  I think I'll just run the 15km to the CFRC every day to save money on gas then


----------



## Victoria07 (24 Apr 2008)

Congrats to all who made it into the Aug 2008 course.  I just got my call, accepted my offer and am going to be enrolled early August.  They say I will then depart Edmonton on the 16th and commence training on the 18th.  Wow, anyone else get the same information as I did?  Now it is just a matter of maintaining the fitness level for the 20 meter shuttle!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2008)

Don't fool yourself that 'all you have to do' is maintain that.  Improve it if you can.  Along with sit ups, push ups, chin ups.  General overall health.  I am not sure if you just made a general comment about the 20 MSR but if so...read up on the link below.

http://www.psppetawawa.com/UCFExpres.cfm


----------



## Victoria07 (24 Apr 2008)

No it was a general comment about the 20 MSR.  I am at the gym everyday, playing organized sport everyother day and eating healthy.  I am preparing for a tough few months and want to be ready for it.


----------



## Victoria07 (25 Apr 2008)

So who else has been called up with an offer so far?  Anyone from the Edmonton CFRC?  Does anyone know if there is a facebook group for August?  Would be good to get in touch with those who we may meet in August.


----------



## bbell (25 Apr 2008)

I am coming from edmonton.


----------



## Bplante (25 Apr 2008)

hope to be there. I have to do some update, I was suppose to be on 5th may. I think everything should be done for august...


----------



## Victoria07 (25 Apr 2008)

That is great - congrats...did you receive the info in the mail yet?  I think they mail you information on enrolment and general stuff on how to prepare...


----------



## Bplante (25 Apr 2008)

No. I was suppose to swearin 27th of march. I didn't that why I have to do some update, then I'll get another offer... Didn't get it yet


----------



## jacksparrow (30 Apr 2008)

Hello folks,

Got a phone call on Monday, offering me my 1st choice in the air force, CELE Officer. I leave for St Jean in Aug 2008

Surname: Bay
Age: 35
Trade: CELE Officer (DEO)
Location: Hamilton

Anyone else out there going at this time and for this occupation?


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Apr 2008)

If it's the officer course, then it's BMOQ, not BMQ.


----------



## ty25van (1 May 2008)

I just accepted my offer for the 18 of august course arrive in montreal on the 16 so I guess I will see some of you guys there


----------



## VM (1 May 2008)

I'll be on the August Course. 

Surname: Van Muyen
Trade: Armoured Officer
Age: 24


----------



## KJL (3 May 2008)

Looks like I'll be joining you guys on the 18th of August, at least from what I know so far. I get more details early this week. 

Surname: Long
Trade: Aerospace Controller
Age: 25

Out of Mississauga CFRC


----------



## MolsonCDN (4 May 2008)

Also from Edmonton (Lau, Armoured O). Will be on OJT until August.


----------



## Valkyrie (11 May 2008)

Got my offer on Tuesday May 6th and my package from the CFRC (Kingston) yesterday so i'll see the rest of you in August in St Jean.  

Surname: Bramley
Trade: LOG
Age: 28


----------



## Victoria07 (11 May 2008)

Hey,

Anyone from Edmonton CFRC receive their package yet and notification of when enrollment will be?


----------



## jacksparrow (26 May 2008)

chrishe said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be on the August BMOQ. I was almost on the April 25 course, but didn't make it.
> 
> Surname: Hewlett
> Occupation: CELE(Air)
> Age: 30



If you are mate. looking forward to seeing you there. Am Aug CELE as well


----------



## aecisme (27 May 2008)

Hello!  I got my offer last week and joining instructions for the August 25th BMOQ.

Surname: Casey
Age: 26
Trade: Aerospace Controller

Any other guys or gals starting on the 25th?


----------



## Bplante (27 May 2008)

I'll be there august 25 ! 

Surname: Ben
Age: 24
Trade: Infantry

I'll be on the french course.


----------



## VM (28 May 2008)

Hey i know we got some people on the 18th course and some on the 25th but i was wondering if there are any other people who are on the 18th course, or even the 25th, who went through vancouver CFRC and are swearing in on july 31st?


----------



## HommicideHarold (28 May 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> I was just notified today that I'll be doing DCE001W, DCE002W, and HIE208W this summer, while I wait for the August BMOQ.  I had asked to do three OPME's, and it all looks like interesting material.  Anyone else doing OPME's, feel free to message me for discussion once they get started.



Those of us attending BMOQ in August 2008...(that were supposed to start in May) ... -or most of us- are posted at detachments or CFRC's.  The 3X OPME's required... are all due before departure to St. Jean as the OPME's and your training schedual (to get in shape) is/are the most important to complete.
-if that makes any sense

I'll be there too...

Surname: Anthony
Age: 26
Occupation: Infantry Officer

See you all soon.


----------



## gryphonv (29 May 2008)

I'll be there in August also, haven't been told a date yet though. Currently there are 9 of us doing summer work through CFRC winnipeg, working on opme's and pt. There's another that will be with us, but he is doing OJT currently.

Surname: Diamond
AGE: 28
Trade: AEC


----------



## Darren_x (31 May 2008)

I will be there!

Surname: Macklin
Age: 27

I'm going in for Logistics Officer (Air, DEO).  I get sworn in on July 29th in Kingston.


----------



## Darren_x (31 May 2008)

I think I may be in the wrong thread. From what I understand BMOQ is a different course than the IAP/BOTC.  Just for the record, I'm a DEO who begins training August 18th.  I have no previous military experience, but was told by my recruiter that I'll likely be training with other DEO's and "continuing education" (?) military personnel. 

Either way, I'm looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## VM (31 May 2008)

Your in the right thread. It used to be called BOTC but has since changed. You are right, it is IAP/BOTC, but that is called BMOQ.


----------



## js25 (1 Jun 2008)

And there is one of me at CFRC Vancouver... where is the love from the west coast? By the way how's everyone's OPME coming along? In our military history class only 12 out of 26 people handed in the first essay on time (operations come first, of course)...

First name: Officer Cadet ;D
Last name: Leung
Age: 25
MOS: SIGS


----------



## KJL (1 Jun 2008)

js25 said:
			
		

> By the way how's everyone's OPME coming along? In our military history class only 12 out of 26 people handed in the first essay on time (operations come first, of course)...



Anyone know the story on these OPME's? Seems only some are doing them...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

KJL said:
			
		

> Anyone know the story on these OPME's? Seems only some are doing them...



All officers do them at some point in their career. If you are not doing them now, you will be doing them later.


----------



## KJL (1 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> All officers do them at some point in their career. If you are not doing them now, you will be doing them later.



Thanks for the info CDN Aviator.


----------



## DonaldMcL (4 Jun 2008)

Looks like I'll be joining you monkeys in August as well.  ;D Just got the call today, we're gonna have a great time, can't contain the excitement!

Last name: McLellan
Trade: ANAV - MOC 031
Age: 26


----------



## VM (4 Jun 2008)

McLellen??...Your name popped up McLovin from superbad in my head instantly. That is unreal. I hope you are on the 18th course.


----------



## KJL (4 Jun 2008)

Haha


----------



## DonaldMcL (5 Jun 2008)

hahah

August 18th is the date, arriving on the 17th from Halifax.


----------



## gryphonv (5 Jun 2008)

Just a kindly reminder make sure your pt standards are up to par. 

I know alot of people get there and are just not prepaired as they think. I probably would of fallen in this category if I didn't have the oppurtunity for pat plattoon before basic.

Some decent goals to set:

30+ pushups (proper form) with no rest in less then a minute. Learn proper form as you might get a test and actually do 50, but they only counted 20 because of bad form.

30+ situps (proper form) in less then a min, alowd to stop but time keeps ticking.

2.4km(1.5m) in less then 12 min. There are alot of people who may be able to do this on a threadmill, but when they hit the gravel they are nowhere near the timing (I was one of these). Threadmills are great, but remember its not the same as running a track.

40 min straight jogging/running with no stopping, and walking only for cooldown after 40 min. This is a good one to do on the threadmill. set your pace 15 min/mile is a good low end, but you would like to be at least  a 10 min/mile before basic. The important thing here is steady speed for the full 40 min, no increases or decreases. You'll know when your getting better when it starts to seem too slow.

Now this is not following the standards set or expected for most, but if you train to exceed, you will suceed.

Falling behind in pt on basic will cause you to fall behind in everything.


----------



## VM (5 Jun 2008)

DonaldMcL said:
			
		

> hahah
> 
> August 18th is the date, arriving on the 17th from Halifax.



That is great news. Its probably pre-mature to be giving out nicknames, but i would definitly struggle if I couldn't call you McLovin.


----------



## DonaldMcL (5 Jun 2008)

VM said:
			
		

> That is great news. Its probably pre-mature to be giving out nicknames, but i would definitly struggle if I couldn't call you McLovin.



I knew my venture into a military career would lead to a nickname... 

Best I can do is get a Hawaiian shirt and try and buy some beer for the boys  ;D


----------



## KJL (5 Jun 2008)

DonaldMcL said:
			
		

> I knew my venture into a military career would lead to a nickname...
> 
> Best I can do is get a Hawaiian shirt and try and buy some beer for the boys  ;D



Well then Mclovin you are lol


----------



## Victoria07 (10 Jun 2008)

Hey, got my call and accepted my offer on April 23rd from Edmonton CFRC.  Is there anyone else going August 18th from Edmonton?  I was curious if you have received a date for being sworn in.  I have not heard anything yet and am still waiting for my update and contract.

McConnell, Chris
31yrs
Infantry DEO

Looking forward to seeing you all there.  It will be a great summer/fall/winter


----------



## Darren_x (12 Jun 2008)

Hello everyone (including McLovin');

Is anyone doing any preporatory training for August? I've let up on the weight training and have begun focusing more on cardio. Anyone starting any new routines?


----------



## Bplante (12 Jun 2008)

I'm doing crossfit.com WOD. I'm adding some cadio by doing interval 400m and 800m. Plus some endurance training with weighted vest. I'm training 3 day on 1 day off.


----------



## VM (12 Jun 2008)

I run 4-5 times a week, one of those days is an interval run (usually 3 minutes as hard as I can/3 minute jog...repeated 3 times) I also weight lift 5 days a week. I try to add pushups in there either as a warm up or do a lot on the days i don't go to the gym. I know i should probably just stop going to the gym and weight lifting and focus on push ups and sit ups only, but hell, weight lifting is the one part of my routine i really enjoy. I do need to do more push ups tho since i can only pull out 30, and although im doing them like the CF told us to, you never know how many they won't count. Im just finding it hard switch my gym time which i really really enjoy with push ups and sit up time which i don't enjoy at all.


----------



## coreymclean (13 Jun 2008)

Hello

By the time I get to BMOQ on August 18th it would have taken me just over 7 months form dropping off my application to starting basic.
I have no Previous military experience so I am kinda worried about that.

I am a DEO officer entry
Age: 27 (28 on first week of basic, august 25th)
MOC: Infantry Officer
Recruting centre: MOntreal Downtown (which caused alot of language frustration seeing as though i only speak english right now)

My workouts have steadly increased....

I work alot so I have started walking the 8K to work and back with 30Lbs of cat litter in my backpack....I am steadily increasing the weight 2.5 lbs per week 
I do as many push ups/ sit-ups as i can in the morning and at night (currently 25 push ups using push-up bars bars and easily 50 sit ups 3 sets)
As for running..well I know I really need to get on this the most but i can never seem to find time....I make it out about 2 times a week and run for about 3-4K stopping every once in awhile to walk when i am totally winded.
Any suggestions for improvement?

I am starting to soak my feet for an hour before bed in STRONG tea, as i have heard this tuffens up your feet soles....also i am going tostart walking outside with no shoes on to get some nice leathery feet going.

OK any suggestions welcome.....Hope to see all you there and good luck to all.

Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> I have no Previous military experience so I am kinda worried about that.



The course is not designed for people with military experience. If it was it wouldnt be called Basic training.


----------



## VM (13 Jun 2008)

Toilet, for the running i would suggest running at least 4 k without stopping, unless you are trying to shed some pounds. I can only speak from my experience as an "in shape" guy but with terrible cardio. About 2 months ago i started running, and it was tough for me to do 2 k without huffing and puffing. I just kept running, and didn't worry about the pace (although a good pace came very quickly.) Seriously, after like 3 weeks i was able to run 5k, and now i can do 10k, although it takes me 50 minutes. My 2.4 started at 12 minutes 2 months ago, and i did it this week at 9:35. I would suggest doing something like running as hard as you can for 3 minutes and walking/jogging for 3 minutes and repeating that at least 3 times. Thats what i did once a week right when i started, and it was pure hell. But my cardio increased dramatically. Plus, i smoke, so if you don't, you could probably blow these times away. 

As for the walking with wieght in a back pack and getting the feet tough, i think i want to just experience that at basic. Maybe it sounds crazy but i want to struggle through that sort of pain and come out the other side tougher. Blisters will suck, and the ruck march will be tough, but whatever, pain is only temporary. (Maybing ill be wishing i prepared for those things before i left but i don't think i will.)


----------



## coreymclean (13 Jun 2008)

Yeah I figures that the Basic thing worked out for me as far as no Military Exp went...but the initial post did ask what military exp we had...and i still think it might help a bit to have some (although from what i read alot of people in cadets seems to be told to shut up and not mention it)

As for the running VM ... I will try what you say about runnnig straight out for 3 min then a jog/walk for 3min... and you mean re[eat that at least 3 times during the 4K? I really do need to improve on the running and I hear you about the wheezing after 2 k but maybe that is because i run on a slight downhill for the first then on a slight uphill for the second k...............I do this cause i heard that running hills is very good.

I hear you on that "struggle through the pain" thing....but I think i will try to leave the blisters out as much as humanly possible, and just struggle through all the other pain stuff during basic..........as for the extra weight in my daily walks....well I just figured i would get use to carrying the weight and that it would make the walk more like a mini exercise (simply walking to work no weight  hardly breaks a sweat)

Cheers and thanks for the suggestions

Cheers


----------



## VM (13 Jun 2008)

Toilet, don't do the 3 minutes run 3 minutes walk/jog on a day you would do the 4k run. Say you run 4 times a week, 3 of those days I would do a longer distance not "killing yourself" speed. Probably best to aim for 4-6k. The other day you do the 3 minute thing. When you do the 3 minute run its nice to see how far you get on each set of running 3 minutes, that way you will see how much you improve over the weeks. So for that day it will take you a total of 18 minutes. Its the one day where if you feel like puking after its a good thing. 

Now this has worked quite well for me, but i know some others would say they have better suggestions for improving running. So don't take this as the absolute best option. I'm just telling you whats worked for me.


----------



## Darren_x (13 Jun 2008)

A life (well, foot and crotch) saver at BASIC is apparently this stuff called Bodyglide. Look it up on ebay. It looks like deorderant but acts more like a lubricant. It's specifically made for runners, cyclists, and obese people (to ward off chaffing). I spoke with a guy at my gym who just finished his BASIC and he said, "Honestly, dude, this stuff is the best gift you could have while away at training." 

The only problem is that I can't find it anywhere in town (Belleville).  I'll end up buying it on ebay ($30 with S&H!).

As for the exercising, I'm easing up on my weight training. I'm still lifting, but I take less time between sets, and I upped the reps and lowered the weight. I'm running/jogging in sets too, kinda like you mentioned VM. I can easily jog for 45 min. to an hour, but I'm not sure about the pace with the morning PT at basic. I'm also going to do a "mock" march next month for 13 km (outside, with weighted pack). To prepare mentally, I'm also thinking about going for 5 am runs two weeks prior to leaving. 

All in all, I think I'm trying to take the suprise element out of my training in August. I'm not sure if this is counter-productive or simply good planning. Meh!

- Darren


----------



## coreymclean (14 Jun 2008)

So this body glide stuff.....do you just put it on the soles of your feet ?? Do you not use Gold bond (which is what I heard to use)

??

It sounds kinda cool just not sure on what/how to best use it.

Cheers


----------



## coreymclean (14 Jun 2008)

Never mind part of that last question...

I just found this product description on-line for anyone interested:

"Body Glide helps prevent symptoms of irritation of skin including blisters, chafing, rash, dryness, cracked skin and saddle sores! This anti-blister and chafing stick is non-greasy and goes on without a mess. Body Glide's technically advanced formula is oil free and petroleum free so it won’t clog pores and stands-up to water and sweat. 
Good in hot or cold weather 
Washes-off with soap 
Won’t clog pores 
Breathable 
Hypoallergenic
Upper Body: for irritation from bras (sports bras), under arms, nipple rub. Thighs & Groin: for chafing caused by rubbing, and for saddle sores. Feet: helps prevent blisters, hot-spots, cracked heels, and dry skin (also for corns and calluses). Body Glide can be used with athletic shoes, sandals, casual dress shoes and heels. 
Body Glide is made with all natural ingredients No animal testing "

Still not sure if you would use Gold bond with it or just it by itself.

Cheers


----------



## Darren_x (14 Jun 2008)

I'm sold!


----------



## Chach (14 Jun 2008)

They sell Body Glide at the Running Room. Here in Halifax it was $7.99 so forget Ebay!


----------



## Valkyrie (15 Jun 2008)

Darren, small world. I'm coming from Bellevegas too.  ;D


----------



## marx_604 (1 Jul 2008)

I have been reading the posts on this site for the last few months while waiting for my offer; it was definitely very helpful. 
Great news though!  ;D Just got my offer today. M.O.C. Infantry with the PPCLI. Swearing in is in Vancouver on July 24 2008; BMQ starts August 4. I waited six nerve racking months. Definitely worth it though.
Anybody else heading out to BMQ from Vancouver? Be nice to at least know some people somewhat before getting there.


----------



## HackSaw (1 Jul 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Grando (1 Jul 2008)

For what it's worth, on page 2 there's a huge August 2008 BMOQ thread already.

Congrats though!


----------



## Grando (1 Jul 2008)

Are there still spots open for August 18/25?  Does anyone know?


----------



## WaitingTime (1 Jul 2008)

I just did my NOAB last week.  From what I've heard, there are still a few spots left on the 25th, but those won't last long at all.  August 18th was full a long time ago I believe.  However, there might be another BMOQ starting September 1st.  If you miss this one, there probably won't be another one until January of next year.


----------



## CFR FCS (2 Jul 2008)

Another BMOQ serial opened up for 1 September.


----------



## Grando (2 Jul 2008)

awesome, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## KJL (2 Jul 2008)

Just under a month and a half or so to go....man am I ready to go....


----------



## Darren_x (2 Jul 2008)

I just want to start already.


----------



## coreymclean (2 Jul 2008)

I agree really want to start .....but the extra time getting in as good of shape as i can is appreciated as well.

See you all there. (aug 18th)


----------



## Grando (3 Jul 2008)

Come on RMOs gogogogo I want in Sept. 1st please!


----------



## marx_604 (3 Jul 2008)

Anybody heading out to Quebec for Bmq on Aug 4 2008?


----------



## LightHammer (3 Jul 2008)

Heading out on Aug 9th!

Now I just need to decide if I want to drive or take the take the train....I hate trains.


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jul 2008)

LightHammer said:
			
		

> I hate trains.



Hmm, thats a very odd thing to hate.


----------



## LightHammer (5 Jul 2008)

Just for a little bit more info I'm leaving out of Hamilton.



			
				MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Hmm, thats a very odd thing to hate.



Its more the hour + stopovers, cramped and crowded seating, uncomfortable seats....I will definitely be taking my own vehicle if they want me to take the train. But from my understanding they will try and fly me out.


----------



## Chach (8 Jul 2008)

Just got my offer today and I start BMOQ on August 25/08! 
Surname: Archer
Trade: LOG
See you there!  ;D


----------



## rytel (8 Jul 2008)

For the last few months I've been under the impression that I'd be there on the 18th... but now it's confirmed that I'll be on the 25 Aug english serial.

(Surname is Telfer, DEO Arty)

See you there!


----------



## VM (8 Jul 2008)

I may have asked this already but is anyone swearing in on the 31st in Vancouver? Looking forward to it...might have 9 guests coming tho...too excessive? maybe


----------



## Valkyrie (8 Jul 2008)

Congrats to all the new OCdts. How is everyone's training going, by the way?


----------



## StirlingDyer (8 Jul 2008)

Might be swearing in on the 31st in Vancouver.  Got my medical next week and have gotten the impression from the recruitment center that they're fast tracking my application to get me into the Aug/Sept BMOQ (my trade is in high demand AEC).


----------



## VM (9 Jul 2008)

keep me (us) updated


----------



## coreymclean (9 Jul 2008)

My training is going good (although slow) 

I am up to running 5 times a week ,sometimes 6, and i finally was able to get my 2.4km down to under 12 min (11:49)

As for push ups..well i am kinda confused as to the requirements, as i have seen it said that the min is 19 but i have also read that it is 33 and that is a huge difference.....I can do about 28-30 in one rep now but getting bast the high 20 mark has been frustrating my efforts for the l;ast few weeks (I do push ups 6 times a week)  Any help/clarification would be appreciated.

Cheers

Also anyone else feel free to let us know what you are doing to prepare or taking to basic that you think will help you out.

Cheers


----------



## KJL (9 Jul 2008)

Haven't really looked at any of the requirements, min or otherwise. In the gym about three to four times a week, working mostly upper body. I finish work in about two weeks so once thats out of the way I'll hit the trails and get the run times down. As for the pushups, I figure the more you can do is probably the better, looking at minimums sort of sets a mental roadblock for me. If anyone's in the Oakville area and wants to go for a run though, pm me, companys always nice on the longer runs or the shorter runs for that matter...

As for bringing stuff, Im tempted to bring the ipod and maybe a laptop for some tunes after dinner when we've got the duties but I figure theyd be locked up for most of the time anyway...


----------



## Darren_x (9 Jul 2008)

I'm ready. At least I think I am. I've been wating for 3 months already. Let's go!!!!


----------



## VM (9 Jul 2008)

Is it just me or does running 2.4 km on the road seem a lot shorter than 6 laps at a track (haven't actually done the 2.4 on the track so maybe it doesn't seem that way when your running it). At any rate, i got my 2.4 km down to 9:35...a 5 K is easy...10 k is pushing it still though. Im ready to go, yet im still nervous about the physical...and that is strictly because of time. The more im here the more i start thinking about stuff so for that reason (among many others) i can't wait to just start.


----------



## Darren_x (9 Jul 2008)

Do you absolutely need to be able to run the 2.4 km in under 10 min. 13 seconds? I've been jogging and running for 8 months now and I'm still not sure if I'd be able to do it on my first try.  Maybe I should be focusing just on the running.   As for push-ups, I did 50 a couple of weeks ago - not too worried since I work chest twice a week.  Sit-ups could be a problem though.

Cheers,

Darren


----------



## KJL (9 Jul 2008)

Darren_x said:
			
		

> Do you absolutely need to be able to run the 2.4 km in under 10 min. 13 seconds? I've been jogging and running for 8 months now and I'm still not sure if I'd be able to do it on my first try.  Maybe I should be focusing just on the running.   As for push-ups, I did 50 a couple of weeks ago - not too worried since I work chest twice a week.  Sit-ups could be a problem though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Darren



Don't know for sure but I imagine we'll all be running the distances together, albeit most likely at our own paces, but still, we'll all have each other pushing each other to make the times and distances. 

Kev


----------



## DonaldMcL (9 Jul 2008)

From what I gather... the group runs as a group. You're only as fast as the slowest person... atleast from what Basic-Up showed.


----------



## VM (9 Jul 2008)

No its not absolutely neccessary that you run it under 10:13. As long as you do it under 11:56 than you should be able to pass the beep test. If your close to 11:56 id be a littler worried and work really hard these last few weeks to increase your VO2.


----------



## Darren_x (9 Jul 2008)

By the way guys, what is the length of a standard high school track? Someone had mentioned that 6 laps is roughly 2.4 km. Is that true?  I've been running on the treadmill at Goodlife as well as the track.  Since we're about 7 weeks out, I'm going to concentrate more on outdoor running.  I think the fitness test (run) our first week is on the treadmills anyhow.  If you train outdoors the treadmill will be a breeze.


----------



## StirlingDyer (10 Jul 2008)

Darren_x said:
			
		

> By the way guys, what is the length of a standard high school track? Someone had mentioned that 6 laps is roughly 2.4 km. Is that true?



Standard high school track is a quarter mile (402 meters).  So yes 6 laps is equal to 2.4km (2.412 if you want to be technical).


----------



## coreymclean (10 Jul 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong I am not getting into that "min standards" mindframe....I am pushing myself with all the stuff i do be it running or pushups or otherwise to the point of failure to get the best time possible not just the min to pass.

I am just a detail oriented person and it is a bit weird that i keep hearing that the requirements are 2.4k in 12min and 19 push ups but then i get my package in the mail and it says that i need to do 30 push-ups so i am just wondering if there has been a change.

On a side note i wish i had a track around me but unfortunately i do not so i have mapped out the distance of the perimeter of the park closest to my house and use that (the great thing is google map says it is 2.6km so pretty close to the standard 2.4....just hope the google map is accurate)

Cheers


----------



## Victoria07 (10 Jul 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am looking forward to BMOQ but a bit nervous.  I am feeling confident with the physical requirements and I am sure we will all be fine.  2.4KM in 12 minutes is reasonable if we all push each other and as far as I understand you get two shots at the strength tests (in the first week and somewhere towards the end) - I could be wrong though.  I have been at the gym 4 times a week - sometimes 5 and do some running there and heaps of cardio with hockey and ball hockey.  Practice the 20 minute shuttle run as well if you have time.  There are some links you can download to get the speed and time or try on the runner at the gym...start pace is 5.3 miles/hour then increase it every minute by about .3 - if you want to challenge increase the slope on it as well.

Anyways, good luck with the training.  Hope to see you all there!  I arrive in Montreal from Edmonton on the 16th of August and will be part of the BMOQ 0039 course.  Any of you in the same course?  Perhaps we can sort out a facebook group...


----------



## Chach (10 Jul 2008)

Hi everyone!

Training is going well for me. I am actually training to run the Navy 10k for August 17th here in Halifax. Push ups have been the biggest challenge but I can do them properly now!  

A few weeks ago on Truth, Duty, Valour on the CLT channel they had a 2 part series on BMQ in St. Jean. It was very interesting and showed what it was going to be like for us. They did show group runs and the platoon doing the Express test, which was on day 3 I think. Nowhere did I see people running on treadmills! They ran outside even when it was icey! 

If you want a rough idea of what our days will be like here is a link to schedule in pdf format that I found on the St. Jean website. http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/pei.pdf


----------



## DonaldMcL (10 Jul 2008)

Training has been going good here aswell... except during situps my lower back starts to ache. I assume from a weaker core. Any tips? I can get to the minimum easily the first set, but she really starts to ache after that.


----------



## Bplante (10 Jul 2008)

Are you doing deadlift ? Back extension ? Plank ? Over head squat ? In other words, are you working your low back ? If not, that good be a good start !


----------



## MedTechStudent (10 Jul 2008)

Today marks the end of my application journey.  I don't know what to do with myself now because I've grown so used to sitting by the phone.  Anyone know why?...
Because, I got *called!!!*  Hahahaha!  So bloody happy its surreal.  Thanks to all the people in here that helps me out with the application process.

I'm out August 10th, for the August 11th BMQ.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Chach (10 Jul 2008)

Congrats Kyle!  ;D


----------



## jacksparrow (10 Jul 2008)

Nice one Kyle! It's like they have a habit of calling when you are least expecting it. They called me hours before our baby was delivered, I sure wasn't expecting the call that day back in April  ;D

Now change the signature on your avatar


----------



## VM (10 Jul 2008)

Victoria07 said:
			
		

> 5.3 miles/hour then increase it every minute by about .3 - if you want to challenge increase the slope on it as well.



Are you positive that is the start time and increase speed? I did it today and completed level 14...running a total of 16 minutes (1 minute walk warm up). To be honest, if it had been the actual test i could have kept going. I mean i do have my 2.4 at 9:35 right now but that just seemed a little to easy. Although on a treadmill there is no stop and go, so im sure that would probably knock of a stage. Anyways, maybe the hard work has paid off more than i figured.


----------



## WaveDancer (10 Jul 2008)

That's great news Kyle. Congratulations!


----------



## faceman (11 Jul 2008)

Hi Everyone

DEO Armour
August 18 BMOQ

Look forward to seeing you all there.  If you're going armour too let me know, i assume we'll be together through to the end of phase IV.  Does anyone know when the start of CAP is after the end of our BMOQ in November?  If not I'll just ask about it at the swearing in...in shape? close, did 8km in 35 minutes, hopefully make some more improvement on that weekly...must do more sit ups!!


----------



## rytel (12 Jul 2008)

VM said:
			
		

> Are you positive that is the start time and increase speed? I did it today and completed level 14...running a total of 16 minutes (1 minute walk warm up). To be honest, if it had been the actual test i could have kept going. I mean i do have my 2.4 at 9:35 right now but that just seemed a little to easy. Although on a treadmill there is no stop and go, so im sure that would probably knock of a stage. Anyways, maybe the hard work has paid off more than i figured.



That's too little of a speed increase - I added it up, and that only puts you at 9.2 mph at stage 14.  By my estimation, you're sprinting at about 10.5 to 11 mph at stage 10.  I run a 2.4km in 8:50, and I've only made it to stage 13, so you've overestimated it a bit.

To get the correct feeling for the 20 msr,  you need to do it on the ground instead of on a treadmill.  Just find an unobstructed 20m path, preferably on solid indoor floor or outside with gravel-free pavement.  Start jogging back and forth and increase speed slightly every 8 times.  The stops and starts are important in preparation.  Stage 10 is when it starts to feel like a sprint for me, but I have a long stride.


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 Jul 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=25020331196

For anyone on facebook this is the Aug 11th BMQ group.  So, join up if that means you, obviously.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## loki1988 (12 Jul 2008)

I just finished the entire application process with medical and interview so im waiting on a call but they said i should be leaving for an august bmq course hope to be there with u guys


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jul 2008)

The actual 20 MSR starts at 8.5 Km/h and increases 0.5 Km/h for every stage. Each stage is one minute in duration.

http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/pe/EXPRES/CF_EXPRES_Operations_Manual_e.pdf


----------



## VM (12 Jul 2008)

well then rytel you must be wrong because that puts it at 8.4 mph on stage 10. Since its 8.5 km/h and increased .5 km/h every stage, the numbers i did on the treadmill were completely right. Thats just speed of course, the stop and go will have a large effect on your results i imagine.


----------



## rytel (13 Jul 2008)

You're right, that is the correct speed then.  I run alot on the treadmill, and am used to sprinting at 11.5 mph on them, so those numbers seemed too low in my mind.

Good stuff anyway - I hope you kick butt in the real version!


----------



## Valkyrie (13 Jul 2008)

Has anyone else looked at the schedule that someone linked up? PT only 3x/wk?  ??? My brothers did BMQ and suggested that OCdts were primarily responsible for their own PT...


----------



## Jorkapp (13 Jul 2008)

> My brothers did BMQ and suggested that OCdts were primarily responsible for their own PT...



That's news to me. Past 2 summers I was there, we had formed runs, platoon push-ups, et al.


----------



## KJL (13 Jul 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> That's news to me. Past 2 summers I was there, we had formed runs, platoon push-ups, et al.



Sounds like fun! Was at a fire academy last year and honestly, having the two battlions do it all together, count off together, push each other through it all, was amazing.


----------



## 88rustang07 (13 Jul 2008)

Looks like I am going Aug 11th BMQ - Crewman, 

flip_flop69er@hotmail.com


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jul 2008)

88rustang07 said:
			
		

> Looks like I am going Aug 11th BMQ - Crewman,
> 
> flip_flop69er@hotmail.com



This is not a BMQ thread........


----------



## js25 (15 Jul 2008)

The 20 msr is not like running in a straight line. When you get to one end you have to slow down, stop, turn around, then wait for the beep before taking off again. But then since the first stages are walking pace, I'm sure even without practice you'll get used to it pretty quick. Not to be overly sensitive, but running on the gym's hard floor sure isn't quite as comfortable as running on a nice, rubber-paved, knee-saving, competition-grade track with a nice breeze, superb scenery and plenty of fresh oxygen... LOL.

Really, to meet stage 6, the minimum for our age group, I think you can do that without being able to even run 2.4km. Just being able to keep a jogging pace for 8 minutes or so will get you to stage 6. But that's just asking for the undue attention from the course instructors.


----------



## jacksparrow (15 Jul 2008)

js25 said:
			
		

> The 20 msr is not like running in a straight line. When you get to one end you have to slow down, stop, turn around, then wait for the beep before taking off again. But then since the first stages are walking pace, I'm sure even without practice you'll get used to it pretty quick. Not to be overly sensitive, but running on the gym's hard floor sure isn't quite as comfortable as running on a nice, rubber-paved, knee-saving, competition-grade track with a nice breeze, superb scenery and plenty of fresh oxygen... LOL.
> 
> Really, to meet stage 6, the minimum for our age group, I think you can do that without being able to even run 2.4km. Just being able to keep a jogging pace for 8 minutes or so will get you to stage 6. But that's just asking for the undue attention from the course instructors.



What's your age group JS25?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Jul 2008)

Valkyrie said:
			
		

> Has anyone else looked at the schedule that someone linked up? PT only 3x/wk?  ??? My brothers did BMQ and suggested that OCdts were primarily responsible for their own PT...



Incorrect.  Guess again.


----------



## MedTechStudent (15 Jul 2008)

Wow so I can't help but notice that this Aug BMQ thread really has not seen a lot of people actually confirmed to leave in Aug.
Its not taking off like the July BMQ one  :-[

Wonder where all the people are?     Show yourselves.


----------



## js25 (15 Jul 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> What's your age group JS25?



Male 34 and under, min is stage 6. And I sure am way under 34 LOL.


----------



## benny88 (15 Jul 2008)

Valkyrie said:
			
		

> Has anyone else looked at the schedule that someone linked up? PT only 3x/wk?  ??? My brothers did BMQ and suggested that OCdts were primarily responsible for their own PT...



Perhaps what you're thinking of is OCdt's under ROTP during periods when we're not doing military training. During the school year, we're expected to stay in shape and not be bags when we show up for course in the summer, but have no regimented fitness program.


PS-Whoops sorry, I almost forgot to mention that I speak for Civvy-U OCdts, AFAIK, fitness at RMC is a combination of self-directed and group exercise. Cheers.


----------



## jacksparrow (16 Jul 2008)

js25 said:
			
		

> Male 34 and under, min is stage 6. And I sure am way under 34 LOL.



Am in the 35 and over group, but you won't think so looking at me.   What is the stage for my group then?

Cheers


----------



## rytel (16 Jul 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Am in the 35 and over group, but you won't think so looking at me.   What is the stage for my group then?
> 
> Cheers



All can be found here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69700.0.html

Your minimum is stage 5 on the 20msr, 14 pushups and 17 situps, jacksparrow.


----------



## jacksparrow (16 Jul 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> All can be found here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69700.0.html
> 
> Your minimum is stage 5 on the 20msr, 14 pushups and 17 situps, jacksparrow.



You are a gentleman and a scholar squire


----------



## loki1988 (17 Jul 2008)

Got the call today see you all august 11th


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jul 2008)

loki1988 said:
			
		

> Got the call today see you all august 11th



Boo ya there we go, one more!


----------



## jacksparrow (18 Jul 2008)

For all the Aug 18th crew, just 1 month before we all meet in St Jean eh


----------



## TDMS (19 Jul 2008)

I got the call this week.  I will be there on Aug 10th.  Can't wait 

Name: Andrew
From: Ottawa


----------



## marx_604 (20 Jul 2008)

Hmmm..seems like everybody on this thread is scheduled for the Aug 11 2008...Oh well see you guys and gals around


----------



## Nad (22 Jul 2008)

Hey All, I had my interview on July 10th for AERE and my interviewer told me that I might still make the August BMOQ.
But it seems like that everyone has already got the offer. Does anyone know whether there is a board meeting before August BMOQ?
If not, I guess I should wait until next January. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CFR FCS (22 Jul 2008)

Nad, 
August BMOQ 's are full. 1 Sep BMOQ has some spots left. 

There is no board for AERE, it is Open Selection List (OSL) which is a local selection by the Production Officer (Prod O) at your CFRC if he has any vacancies left. Your CFRC should be able to tell you with some accuracy what your chances of getting a job offer are. Which CFRC are you processing through?

CFR FCS


----------



## Nad (22 Jul 2008)

Thank you CFR FCS for the quick reply. I'm through CFRC Toronto.
My interviewer told me that there were a total of 10 openings for AERE and I had a better chance of making it.
Hopefully, I get an offer in the coming weeks. Thank you again.


----------



## apache2001 (23 Jul 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Nad,
> August BMOQ 's are full. 1 Sep BMOQ has some spots left.
> 
> There is no board for AERE, it is Open Selection List (OSL) which is a local selection by the Production Officer (Prod O) at your CFRC if he has any vacancies left. Your CFRC should be able to tell you with some accuracy what your chances of getting a job offer are. Which CFRC are you processing through?
> ...



I got one question here about OSL. Is the Sigs also under OSL? I would like to know my chances because I just dropped by CFRC Toronto today and signed a paper including the date but they can't tell me some numbers.  I mean the wait time for a job offer. A lot of thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (23 Jul 2008)

After a lot of stories I have read here and from what people have told me, my process seems to have gone by really fast. I handed in my initial application July 3rd. I did my aptitude on the 14th, had my medical and interview the very next day (7:30 in the bloody morning to boot). My interviewer told me I would start as soon as August. . . I would get a call as soon as my medical paperwork was processed. From what people have told me, I seem to be shuffling through awfully fast.

I should add, I'm Tanya and I'm from Ottawa.


----------



## loki1988 (23 Jul 2008)

Well Tanya i think it depends on how many people apply and stuff. 
My process took about a month which I was told was fast as well but hopefully everything turns out good and you get in


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Jul 2008)

loki1988 said:
			
		

> Well Tanya i think it depends on how many people apply and stuff.
> My process took about a month which I was told was fast as well but hopefully everything turns out good and you get in


  Lucky bugger M


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl (24 Jul 2008)

It might be that the Ottawa CFRS is fast or that whatever you applied for is in great need of people.  I applied June 2, there was a 3 week delay due to my doctor being on vacation, I am currently waiting for my medical clearance.  They told me if I get merit listed (hopefully this week) I could be gone in 3 weeks.  Subrtract the 3 week delay and that makes about 8 weeks for the whole process.


----------



## JasperC (25 Jul 2008)

Hey Everyone,

	It seems that no one has posted yet that they are going to the August 18th BMQ so I will be the first one.  My MOC is Naval Electronic Sensor Operator and I am heading out from Kitchener, Ontario.

	I swear in on July 31st and am taking the train to St Jean on Aug 17th.


Amanda


----------



## JPthebiker (25 Jul 2008)

Finally! YEY.
DEO ARTY starting August 25th.
Swearing in on the 14th at CFRC Vancouver.

This process started back in October (or perhaps when I was 4!)
Anyone else in Vancouver on that course?
Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Varps (28 Jul 2008)

Hey everyone! 

I got the call the other day after a year of hard work to get passed some red tape!!!!! I swear in on the 30th and I start BMQ august 4th!!!

See you all there!

=> Varpalotai, H TECH


----------



## SullivanKAS (29 Jul 2008)

I was sworen in on July 17 Start BMQ aug 4th


----------



## SullivanKAS (29 Jul 2008)

http://www.new.facebook.com/group.php?gid=27840348985
for people Starting their BMQ Augest 4th 08


----------



## marx_604 (30 Jul 2008)

Good idea with the facebook thing...too bad kind of short notice  :warstory:


----------



## Victoria07 (30 Jul 2008)

Hi there, 

Yeah I am swearing in on the 13th of Aug and flying out to Montreal from Edmonton on the 16th.  My course number is 0039.  Are you in the same course?  Good times ahead!!


----------



## StirlingDyer (30 Jul 2008)

I have to disagree with everyone saying the August BMOQ's are full.  Friend of mine got his call on Monday and is in the August 18th intake.  Still waiting on my Medical to get back from Ontario


----------



## rosales (30 Jul 2008)

I just received a call today from the recruiting centre telling me that i will be going to BMQ on august 18 leaving on august 17. I started my application process on the month of november. My trade is infantry with the PPCLI. Is there anyone else who will be heading on the same date? Surname: Rosales     Age:19


----------



## traviss-g (30 Jul 2008)

Well I wish I could say I was but I am handing in my application tomorrow so I doubt it  . Have fun at BMQ though and learn/remeber alot so I can hassle you with questions when you are done  . I'll get a head start on the questions now. Did you have any complications with your application process or is 9 months the usual waiting time as far as you can tell?


----------



## rosales (30 Jul 2008)

ye i kinda had a complication while in my application process. i had a problem with my medical so i guess that kinda pulled me down a little but after that it was a straight road with no bumps. if anything i'll give you pointers about bmq  ..


----------



## JasperC (30 Jul 2008)

Rosales
 Did they tell you how you will be travelling on Aug 17th?  I am heading out on the same day from Kitchener by train, but the train makes a stop on Toronto.  I am going Navy and my MOC is Naval Electronic Sensor Operator.

A Cassidy


----------



## rosales (30 Jul 2008)

no i don't know how i'll be getting there yet but maybe after august 6 i might have a clue because my oath taking is on that date..travelling on a train sounds exciting for me because i have never traveled to a far place before on a train..


----------



## JasperC (30 Jul 2008)

I have never been on a train at all.  so it will certainly be a new experience for me right from the start.


----------



## elecgitarguy (30 Jul 2008)

Hey everyone!
I'm gonna be at BMQ with you starting August 18th! Swearing in on the 14th in Vancouver, flying out from Abbotsford on the 16th. I was offered Infantry PPCLI. Sweet!

Anyone actually gonna start that facebook group? haha

Anyways, see ya then!

-Alex D.


----------



## SullivanKAS (30 Jul 2008)

So far i see theres a Soldier, a Salior and a Airmen going to be start Augest 4th sounds like a small class.


----------



## LPelletier (2 Aug 2008)

Hey Everyone, I fly out of Victoria on the 16th for BMQ starting on the 18th of August. I'm going to be a Navy Bosn, very stoked, I'll see ya all there.


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Aug 2008)

Well, its finally come down to it.  I leave my little country house at 4am Sunday morning.  Today and Friday will be spent partaking in "going away festivities" and then Saturday will be spent recovering from them.  

Thanks to all the great members in here who have helped me out and extended their knowledge and advice to me.  You know who you are, and its greatly appreciated.

Cheers!  Kyle


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Aug 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Well, its finally come down to it.  I leave my little country house at 4am Sunday morning.  Today and Friday will be spent partaking in "going away festivities" and then Saturday will be spent recovering from them.
> 
> Thanks to all the great members in here who have helped me out and extended their knowledge and advice to me.  You know who you are, and its greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!  Kyle


What about my moral support? ;D


Best of luck Kyle, and to all of you going on BMQ soon.

Cheers
Deadpan


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Aug 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> What about my moral support? ;D



That too!


----------



## SteveQ (7 Aug 2008)

I'll be at st-jean august 24, before 1700, BMQ start August 25 !


----------



## Shoto (8 Aug 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm leaving RIGHT now for St. jean quebec!

I'm driving up in my car, see you all for the August 11 BMQ!


----------



## doiron91 (8 Aug 2008)

boooooya august 11th bmq!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacksparrow (15 Aug 2008)

Good luck to everyone heading out to St Jean on the 16th of Aug, starting BMOQ on the 18th! I fly out 2morrow and am looking forward to meeting you lot.

Cheers


----------



## MolsonCDN (15 Aug 2008)

Also flying out tomorrow from Edmonton. Course 0039, no idea what platoon though. Just bought some swiffers and magic erasers. Hope we all brought some, I only have 1 box. My ankle sprain from 2 months ago is pretty well all healed up, not planning on breaking any records though 

I'll be there with OCdt Haliburton and I'm OCdt Lau.

Good luck and God bless.


----------



## DonaldMcL (16 Aug 2008)

I fly out of Halifax at 7:35 tomorrow morning. Glad I did my final goodbye partying last night.

In regards to the swiffers/magic erasers, does one need to "hide" them? I bought a box of each and was just curious as if they're "allowed".

See you all sometime tomorrow!

Offically, O.Cdt McLellan =D


----------



## coreymclean (16 Aug 2008)

Hey I am in Montreal and I am leaving tomorrow...kind of a pain cause i have to take a bus to the airport so that i can get on the shuttle to go to St-Jean....no way top get straight there.

As for swifers and magic erasers...I bought them and took them out of there packages and put them in ziplock bags...I am not sure if i need to hide them but, i hear, they go through your suitcase so I don't really know if i will...worst thing they make me put it in civy lock up and i pick some up later.

Cheers 

See you guys there tomorrow.

O. Cdt. McLean


----------



## rytel (23 Aug 2008)

Just about to head out for yet another family gathering to say goodbye to me... you'd think I was blasting off to mars with all the fuss!

Myself and OCdt Chapeau will see you all there tomorrow night.

-OCdt Telfer


----------

